# First page Warning



## GSquadron (Apr 5, 2013)

Just found this stuff on the first page, maybe an intruder or whatever, just stay alert:


```
Warning: file_get_contents(): php_network_getaddresses: getaddrinfo failed: Name or service not known in /home/techpowerup/www/index.php on line 602

Warning: file_get_contents(http://www.nextpowerup.com/api/news_tpu.php): failed to open stream: php_network_getaddresses: getaddrinfo failed: Name or service not known in /home/techpowerup/www/index.php on line 602

Warning: Invalid argument supplied for foreach() in /home/techpowerup/www/index.php on line 604
```

Didn't see it again though


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 5, 2013)

nah no intruder. bug in my script code .. fixing


----------

